# Smartphone Hype



## steffen0278 (13. Februar 2011)

Hier wird immer über Smartphones geschrieben, welche man sich kaufen sollte und so. 
Ich habe noch ein Blackberry Storm und es wird mein letztes sein. Nicht weil es mir nicht gefällt, weil mir die Kosten zu hoch sind. 54€ Grundgebühr + 15€ XXL Messaging. Einfach zu viel. Mein nächstes wird entweder ein normaler Tarif für 15-20€ oder sogar Prepaid. 

Ich weis auch garnicht, woher die Euphorie für diese Handys kommt. Mit Telefon hat das nichts mehr zu tun. Frage mich, warum damals keiner das gleiche mit dem Communicator gemacht hat. Den finde ich heute noch geil.


Schreibt mal, was ihr eigendlich mit einem Smartphone machen wollt. Auch: "Einfach nur auf den Tisch legen damit alle es sehen" ist eine Antwort (wird aber sicher keiner zugeben)


----------



## Koyote (13. Februar 2011)

Ich will mit meinem Smartphone unbegrenzt Surfen und SMS schreiben. Außerdem muss es recht groß sein. Alle sollen es schön sehen können


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (13. Februar 2011)

Meinen täglichen Fitnessplan ausarbeiten. Friends connecten (Facebook, Twitter). Hier im Forum posten. Neue Restaurants und Locations (mit Bewertungen und Routing) finden. Surfen und ein paar Nachrichten-Apps. In fremden Städten keine Pläne und irgendwelche Bücher kaufen usw.... und natürlich auf dem Smartphone X-Constructor zocken. Ab und zu geleitet mich mein kleiner Roboter auch am Steuer sicher durch neues Terrain, da habe ich das Navi samt Karten-Updates gespart. Ich bin ein City-Mensch und hab'ne O2-Flatrate für 12,50€ im Monat. Von der Disse bis zum Klo, das Teil ist immer dabei.


----------



## Superwip (13. Februar 2011)

Smartphone ungleich teurer Tarif?

Ich kenne genug Leute mit 500€+ Smartphone und Wertkartentarif, die im Monat 10€> vertelefonieren

Ins I-Net gehen kann man auch per W-LAN und das die Netzbetreiber keine 1000€ Handys _verschenken_ ist ja auch nichts neues


----------



## el barto (13. Februar 2011)

Mein "Smartphone" hat mittlerweile meinen PC in vielen Bereichen fast vollständig abgeköst... email, kurze Recherchen oder einfach nur die kleinen Helfer im Alltag... Notizen usw. all dies lässt sich meiner Erfahrung nach wunderbar erledigen mit so einem kleinen Ding. 
Habe den o2 Blue und zahle somit 20 tacken im Monat. SMS unbegranzt und M-Inet auch... für mich reicht das aus.


----------



## steffen0278 (13. Februar 2011)

Ich sehe da eine große Gefahr für Jugendliche. Vor allem, da man sich den Tarif beinahe unbegrenzt zusammenbasteln kann. Weil man ja eigendlich für jede neue Funktion ne neue Option zubuchen kann. 

Mein Fazit: ich nehme kein Smartphone mehr und steige auf Prepaid um. Mein Vertrag läuft seit 1997.


----------



## Superwip (13. Februar 2011)

> Ich sehe da eine große Gefahr für Jugendliche. Vor allem, da man sich den Tarif beinahe unbegrenzt zusammenbasteln kann.



Kann man nicht erst mit 18 einen gültigen Handyvertrag abschließen? Zumindestens einen mit Mindestvertragsdauer?

Aber wie gesagt: Mobilfunkverträge haben ja nichts mit Smartphones zu tun, teure Tarife und subventionierte Handys gibt es schon lange

Grundsätzlich stehe ich Mobilfunkvertägen aber auch sehr kritisch gegenüber und habe (und hatte schon immer) eine Wertkarte


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Februar 2011)

Mein "Smartphone" ist ein simples SonyEricsson Vivaz Pro mit o2 Blue100 Vertrag. 

Warum ich mir so einen Schwachsinn gekauft hab? Weil mein alter Vertrag auslief und ich ein neues Handy haben wollte. Und da der Vertrag halt Internet-Flat mit beinhaltet, ist ein Smartphone praktischer.

Aber ehrlich gesagt, finde ich sowas überflüssig. Ein Handy sollte telefonieren können und SMS schreiben...mehr nicht. 
Wer mobil im Inet surfen will, der kann sich auch ein kleines Netbook holen mit Surfstick. 

Ich für meinen Teil halte rein gar nichts von diesem Hype.


----------



## Superwip (13. Februar 2011)

> Aber ehrlich gesagt, finde ich sowas überflüssig. Ein Handy sollte telefonieren können und SMS schreiben...mehr nicht.
> Wer mobil im Inet surfen will, der kann sich auch ein kleines Netbook holen mit Surfstick.



Das ist schlicht falsch; selbst ich (und das heißt was!) schleppe mein Subnotebook nicht überall hin mit...

Auch ist ein Netbook oder Subnotebook nicht so schnell Griff oder Betriebsbereit

Ein Smartphone als Gerät zum mobilen Surfen ist sicher sehr praktisch und kann sinnvoll höchstens von einem UMPC ersetzt werden...


----------



## rabe08 (13. Februar 2011)

Smartphones sind schon lange kein Hype mehr sondern ganz simpel eine Geräteklasse von vielen. Hype war es vor so rund 10 Jahren, ich sag mal Compaq iPaq (es hieß wirklich "i"Paq). Es kamen dann bald die ersten Geräte mit integriertem Telefon, alles sehr unhandlich und unrund. Dann kamen immer mehr Sonys und dann auch die Blackberries.

Heute gibt es Smartphones von 100 Euro angefangen bis open End. Der Hype ist lange vorbei. Es gibt die Dinger einfach. Das Argument "wer unterwegs online gehen will soll sich Netbook und Stick holen" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Schnell mal online mit dem Smartphone und gut ist. Wenn was anderes gebraucht wird Smartphone als Accesspoint, Notebook an und los. Warum soll man sich Funktionalitäten auf verschiedene Geräte verteilen?


----------



## steffen0278 (13. Februar 2011)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Mein "Smartphone" ist ein simples SonyEricsson Vivaz Pro mit o2 Blue100 Vertrag.
> 
> Warum ich mir so einen Schwachsinn gekauft hab? Weil mein alter Vertrag auslief und ich ein neues Handy haben wollte. Und da der Vertrag halt Internet-Flat mit beinhaltet, ist ein Smartphone praktischer.
> 
> ...




Da bin ich deiner Meinung. Ich frage mich was wir vor 15 Jahren ohne Handys und I-Net gemacht haben. Ich weis nicht, was ich ganz schnell wissen muß, das es keine Zeit hat bis ich zu Hause bin und da im Netz nachzusehen (ganz schön schwer zu beschreiben die Sache).


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Februar 2011)

Eben. Ich bin fast 26 und hatte mit 14 mein erstes Handy. Und selbst das war kaum an. Die Jugend heutzutage hat einfach ein falsches Konsumverhalten und eine übermäßige Wertvorstellung  Sieht man ja an dem Apple Hype. 
Früher war Apple noch Avantgarde bzw. Elite...heut ist das iPhone nur noch Mainstream und kann nur ein wenig mehr als andere Smartphones.


----------



## Ceyone (13. Februar 2011)

Halte auch nix vom Hype.
Kenne nur wenige Leute,
die z.b. ihr iPhone auch voll ausnutzen(Beruflich).

Irgendwie ist so ein Ding mehr wie: "Oh ich hab es, seht her!"
Besonders bei den Jugendlichen.(Glaube wie hier mit CPUs,GPUs)

Aber die ganzen Apps/Funktionen sind echt nützlich,
und die Entwicklung geht sehr schnell voran.

Bin eher der Typ, der ein normales Handy benutzt,
als Wecker/Uhr und um erreichbar zu sein.

Die Vertragsbindung ist auch sowas für sich,
sollte man nur machen wenn man wirklich davon profitieren kann.


----------



## Superwip (13. Februar 2011)

> Da bin ich deiner Meinung. Ich frage mich was wir vor 15 Jahren ohne Handys und I-Net gemacht haben. Ich weis nicht, was ich ganz schnell wissen muß, das es keine Zeit hat bis ich zu Hause bin und da im Netz nachzusehen (ganz schön schwer zu beschreiben die Sache).


 
Vor 15 Jahren hat man seinen Psion 3c per Infrarot mit seinem Nokia 2011 verbunden und ist so mobil ins I-Net gegangen und wer ganz besonders 1337 war hatte schon den ersten Communicator und damit das wohl erste richtige Smartphone überhaupt

Die Fähigkeiten eines Smartphones können das alltägliche Leben enorm vereinfachen und oder dienen schlicht dem Zeitvertreib- und für viele davon benötigt man kein I-Net; wenn doch braucht man -W-LAN sei dank- auch hier nicht unbedingt einen Mobilfunkvertrag mit Datentarif

Aber in welchem Forum sind wir hier bitte?!
Im "Brieftauben Hardware- Früher war alles besser"- Forum?!


----------



## steffen0278 (13. Februar 2011)

Wenn die Verträge erst ab 18 sind (was sie zweifelsohne sind) dann frage ich mich wie 12 jährige auf dem Schulhof mit Smartphons rumrennen. Zweifelsohne sind da die Eltern die Hauptschuldigen. Nur wenn das Kind das Handy hat, kann es ganz einfach im Internet die Verträge ändern. Und schon sind wir wieder in der Kostenfalle. Bestes Beispiel Jamba. 

Die meisten sind sich über die Folgen nicht im klaren. Mein Kind ist jetzt 3. Ich frage mich, was passiert wenn es in der 3. oder 4. Klasse ist. Dann geht das ja los mit den Handys. Aber da sind die Anbieter gefragt. Mit extra Kindertarifen. Die gabts glaub ich schonmal. Wo man 2-3 Nummern hinterlegen konnte, die kostenfrei waren.

Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wer von den Smartphonebesitzer auch nur 50% des Leistungsumpfangs nutzt.


----------



## Superwip (13. Februar 2011)

> Wenn die Verträge erst ab 18 sind (was sie zweifelsohne sind) dann frage ich mich wie 12 jährige auf dem Schulhof mit Smartphons rumrennen.


 
Wie gesagt:
1) *Smartphone ungleich Vertrag*; man kann auch ein 500€+ High-End Smartphone mit Wertkarte haben

2) Eventuell läuft der Vertrag über die Eltern und wird entsprechend auch von diesen bezahlt; wieso auch nicht?



> Bestes Beispiel Jamba.


Diese Abzocke hat nun wirklich rein garnichts mit Smartphones zu tun...



> Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wer von den Smartphonebesitzer auch nur 50% des Leistungsumpfangs nutzt.


 
Wer nutzt auch nur 1% des Funktionsumfangs seines PCs?
Je mehr Funktionen es gibt desto mehr bleiben auch ungenutzt...

Der native Funktionsumfang (ohne Zusatzsoftware/Apps) ist aber relativ schnell ausgereizt... und das es DAUs gibt, die Funktionen nicht etwa nicht nutzen, weil sie sie nicht brauchen, sondern weil sie sich einfach nicht auskennen ist auch nichts neues

Das war aber schon viel schlimmer, die Bedienkonzepte werden auch immer Narrensicherer, vor 5 Jahren gab es wohl noch viel mehr Smartphonebesitzer, die Vertrag sei dank ein teures High-End Smartphone, das sie überhaupt nicht gebraucht haben bekamen und die es dann am Ende trotzdem nur zum telefonieren und SMS schreiben benutzt haben...

Wenn man alleine bedenkt, wie wenig die MP3 Player Funktion lange Zeit genutzt wurde...

Ich habe jedenfalls etwa einen Sony VAIO VGN UX, einen 4,5 Zoll UMPC mit Core2 Duo ULV und Windows 7, ohne den ich das Haus praktisch nicht verlasse; seinen Funktionsumfang voll auszuschöpfen ist genauso unmöglich wie bei einem Desktop PC aber ich versuche es... hauptsächlich benutze ich ihn als Organizer, für E-Mails, Internet, als Spieleplattform (WoW in der Hosentasche ftw!), zum Programmieren, als Multimediaplayer, Datenspeicher,
für klassische (PC) Office Aufgaben, als "Ultra-mega-high-end Taschenrechner" für Mathematik und Simulationsprogramme, Netzwerkverwaltung und noch für ein paar weitere Sachen

Ergänzend dazu habe ich noch ein Handy, das im wesentlichen eine Ergänzung dazu mit längerer Akkulaufzeit darstellt; ein Nokia 6300 -kein Smartphone-, dessen Möglichkeiten ich wirklich fast vollständig ausnutze (Telefonieren und SMS schreiben, Modem, Datenspeicher, Video & MP3 Player, Spiele, Organizer, Text Datenbank, Kamera)

-> Ich brauche kein Smartphone, das liegt aber nur daran, dass ich in Form meines UMPC etwas besseres habe...
-> Ich halte Smartphones für im Alltag sehr hilfreich und praktisch
-> Ich habe keinen Mobilfunkvertrag


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (13. Februar 2011)

Achjo, ich hatte noch was vergessen: Meinen IP-TV Receiver programmiere ich inzwischen auch mit dem Smartphone.


----------



## Communicator (14. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich hatte bereits ab 2001 den 9210 Communicator und alle Nachfolger, demnach schon E-Mail Empfang/Versand auf dem Handy, als andere Leute nicht mal sowas auf dem PC hatten.
Nicht wegen beruflicher Verpflichtung, eher wegen Interesse an der Technik.
Diese Entwicklung der Technik ist für mich eine atemberaubende Sache die ich gerne ausprobiere/teste. Apple ist für mich ein "No go", weil dieses Telefon mich zu Maßnahmen zwingt, die ich nicht machen will, bloß um Musik,Spiele oder ähnliches auf dieses Teil zu spielen. 

Was ich auch noch sagen will ist, sollte jemand das Geld haben um sich so etwas zum Hobby zu machen, ist es in Ordnung. Ist ja bei diesen Edelgrafikkarten und völlig überteuerten CPUs auch so, aber etwas bei anderen Leuten als Statussymbol oder Angeberei anzusehen finde ich falsch. Diese Leute geben eben Geld für ein Handy aus, wo andere Leute sich einen Flachbildschirm für kaufen, oder ein Satz Alus fürs Auto. Bräuchte kein Mensch, wird aber gekauft.

Wo allerdings manche Schulkinder und Jugendliche das Geld für teure Phones herhaben ist manchmal doch zwielichtig.
Aber da kommen wir dann wieder zu einem anderen Thema.

Gruß.


----------



## Biosman (14. Februar 2011)

@ steffen0278

Nix gegen dich aber was du sagst ist Folgendes:

Bla Bla Bla..

Damals als  "Das" Handy die Welt erobert hat gab es noch viel mehr von deiner Sorte die nichts damit anfangen konnten und sich teilweise sogar dagegen aufgelehnt haben weil man so was ja überhaupt nicht braucht.

Ich Zitiere dich kurz:



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Mit Telefon hat das nichts mehr zu tun.



Selbstverständlich nicht, es ist auch ein Smartphone. Ein COMPUTER mit Handy Funktion. Wo wir gleich zum 2ten kommen:



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Frage mich, warum damals keiner das gleiche mit dem Communicator gemacht hat.



Ganz einfach, ein Communicator war ein HANDY mit einem Computer eingebaut. Zudem viel zu langsam, es gab kein richtiges UMTS netz. Die Kosten dafür (Daten) waren viel zu Teuer! Die Geräte viel zu groß, viel zu Schwer. Außerdem war die Welt noch nicht bereit fürs Web 2.0 für die damaligen WEB Handys <- so nannte man die Damals. Gab es auch noch überhaupt kein Richtiges Internet so wie wir das Heute kennen.

Warum es heute einen sogenannten "Hype" um die Smartphones gibt?


Ganz einfach...


Früher gab es Handys.... Verträge waren Teuer wenige Leute hatten eins.... und dann kam Prepaid.

Früher gab es auch schon Internet. Auch hier waren die Verträge Teuer noch weniger Menschen hatten welches... und dann kam DSL + Flatrate

Auch Smartphones gab es schon lange zeit.... Die waren langsam... Teuer und hässlich! Dann kam Steve Jobs und Später Google dazu und nun sind wir hier.

Denk mal drüber nach^^


Wer heute ein Smartphone der Android oder iOS klasse benutzt (Rest kannste in die Tonne kloppen!) und ich meine WIRKLICH benutzt ohne (Boa geil ich hab nen 500 Euro Smartphone und den Dicksten in der Hose) wird davon auch nicht mehr weg kommen. Ein Leben ohne kann ich mir persönlich auch gar nicht mehr vorstellen.

Was ich mir dadurch schon an Zeit gespart habe und Infos bekommen habe egal wo ich stehe und gehe. Das ist in Gold nicht mehr aufzuwiegen.

Das fängt bei Preise vergleichen an (Barcode Scanner, bis zum Benzin Preis checken. Konto stand Checken. Emails, Facebook, Ebay) und das alles während ich mit meiner Familie beim Italiener ein Eis Esse.

Ich möchte hier auch nicht jeden Punkt ansprechen aber eins sag ich euch mal:

Durch mein Smartphone bin ich viel weniger am Rechner... Weil ich durch das Smartphone schon viel Zeit gut gemacht habe die ich nicht davor hocken "muss"


Achja steffen ganz ehrlich, du solltest DRINGENDS deinen Vertrag ändern... Ich zahle (OK Telefoniere sowie SMS wenig) 15-20 Euro im Monat. Mit Internet Flat mit voller Datenbreite.

Gruß

Biosman

p.s Nehm es nicht so ernst.


----------



## Superwip (14. Februar 2011)

> Gab es auch noch überhaupt kein Richtiges Internet so wie wir das Heute kennen.


 
Eigentlich schon... gut, Youtube gab es noch nicht, Wikipedia auch nicht und Google war ein Geheimtipp aber es gab schon normale Internetseiten und man konnte mit dem Communicator darauf zugreifen (er hatte von der ersten Version an einen voll HTML fähigen Webbrowser); gut, die ersten beiden Modelle hatten nur ein Graustufendisplay aber das machte die Internetnutzung nicht unmöglich



> Früher gab es Handys.... Verträge waren Teuer wenige Leute hatten eins.... und dann kam Prepaid.


 
Prepaid gibt es schon seid den 1990ern, es etablierte sich etwa zeitgleich mit den allerersten Smartphones



> Auch Smartphones gab es schon lange zeit.... Die waren langsam... Teuer und hässlich! Dann kam Steve Jobs und Später Google dazu und nun sind wir hier.


 
Langsam? Natürlich waren sie langsam, aber sie waren in der Regel schnell genug um ihre jeweiligen nativen Betriebssysteme flüssig auszuführen und man hat ihnen eben auch weniger zugemutet; unbrauchbar waren sie dadurch noch lange nicht

Auch die Internetverbindungen waren im Prä-3G Zeitalter noch sehr viel langsamer aber damals war auch noch alles Textbasierend- weniger Daten- weniger nötige Bandbreite

Teuer? Ja, aber leistbare Smartphones im >300€ Bereich und auch Smartphones, die man mit entsprechenden Verträgen "geschenkt" bekam kamen auch schon lange vor dem i-Phone... und wenn das iPhone irgendetwas nicht ist dann billig; das iPhone 4 kostet neu und ohne Vertrag wenn ich mich recht erinnere auch nicht viel weniger als ein Communicator der ersten Stunde...

Hässlich? Sicher ist ein Communicator aka "Knochen" oder "Ziegel" kein iPhone aber ich denke das wird kaum jemanden vom Kauf abgehalten haben... und spätestens ~2002 gab es auch einige Smartphones, die nicht wesentlich größer waren als aktuelle Modelle



> Wer heute ein Smartphone der Android oder iOS klasse benutzt (Rest kannste in die Tonne kloppen!) und ich meine WIRKLICH benutzt ohne (Boa geil ich hab nen 500 Euro Smartphone und den Dicksten in der Hose) wird davon auch nicht mehr weg kommen. Ein Leben ohne kann ich mir persönlich auch gar nicht mehr vorstellen.


 
Wieso kann man den Rest "in die Tonne kloppen?!"

iOS ist ein meiner Meinung nach katastrophales Betriebssystem: es schränkt den User stark ein, eröffnet nur einen Bruchteil der technischen Möglichkeiten des Geräts, zwingt einem zur Nutzung des firmeneigenen Appstore und von iTunes...

Das in die Tonne zu kloppende Windows Phone 7 ist zwar vielleicht nicht ganz das Wahre aber auch nicht schlechter

Android ist weit besser aber alles andere als perfekt

Was gibt es sonst noch für Betriebssysteme? Symbian, das Blackberry OS, MeeGo (und Maemo), WebOS, Bada und auch das alte Windows Mobile wären hier einige Beispiele; sie haben verschiedene vor- und Nachteile, sind aber meiner Meinung nach alle zumindestens dem iOS überlegen

Oft wird das iPhone als Beginn einer Revulution dargestellt- das war es irgendwie... oder auch wieder nicht...
Das iPhone konnte im Prinzip nichts, was andere High-end Smartphones davor nicht auch schon konnten... abgesehen davon, dass man es bedienen kann, indem man auf bunte Bildchen drückt- das kann freilich nur für einen DAU ein Argument sein

Und Android? Android hat nur die Gunst der Stunde genutzt eine offene, kostenlose und Herstellerunabhängige Alternative zum iOS zu etablieren (diese Aufgabe hatte davor Symbian inne, Symbian hatte aber bekanntlich Anfangs große Probleme mit der Touchscreenbedienung)


----------



## Kaktus (14. Februar 2011)

Kann jeder machen wie er mag. Persönlich habe ich selbst mein Handy seid 1 Jahr nicht mehr angehabt. Es vergammelt in der Schublade. Was soll ich da mit einem Smartphone?

Navi? Wozu? Könnt ihr keine Schilder mehr lesen? Dauerhaft mit dem i-Net verbunden sein? Wozu? Musst ihr sekündlich irgendwelche unbedeutenden Nachrichten lesen? Twitter und Co? Kein Interessen. Juckt mich nicht ob Person XY gerade ein Bild malt, in der Disco ist oder sich den Hintern abwischt. Wichtiges steht da eh nicht und wenn, muss man ziemlich dämlich sein. Facebook? Nett, wers braucht....
Surfen generell? Was vernünftiges im Netz machen? Auf den Minidisplays? Lächerlich. Unbequem, unbrauchbar. Wenn ich mal Zug fahre und die Leute sehe die verkrampft auf ihren Geräten herum tippen.... nein danke... da schaue ich mir lieber die Landscahft an oder lese gemütlich ein Buch und entspanne mich dabei. 
Apps wo das nächste Klo oder das beste Restaurant ist.... da teste ich lieber selbst oder Frage Leute die meinen Geschmack kennen. Da bin ich besser beraten als bei einer Internet Rezession die das Lokal selbst reinstellen kann. Sehr brauchbar. 

Alles in allem eigentlich schöne Geräte, die aber von einer bequemen und wirklich Sinvollen vernwendung weit entfernt sind. Und das jeder irgendwie ständig erreichbar sein muss, sich schon fast alleine vorkommt wenn er nicht jederzeit Zugriff auf Informationen hat, verstehe ich nicht. 

Aber jedem das Seine. Es ist eben meine Meinung. In meinem Freundes und Bekanntenkreis verwendet niemand mehr ein Smartphone. Oder wenn man es beruflich braucht, wird es nach Feierabend weg gepackt und ausgeschalten. Mag am Alter liegen, aber die sind froh wenn sie mal ihre Ruhe haben und nicht mit Sinnlosem Müll zugekleistert werden.


----------



## Koyote (14. Februar 2011)

Wie schon Gesagt wurde, die Jugend von heute braucht das.
Ich kann da aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen. Bin 13 und interessiere mich sehr für Technik. Hat schon beim PC bauen angefangen. Dann kahm noch eine Wakü für die CPU. Aus meiner Klasse bzw. auf dem ganzen G Zweig hat das glaube ich keiner außer mir.

Vor kurzem habe ich mich von meinem alten Handy getrennt und mir das HTC Desire HD gekauft. Mit einer Inet und SMS Flat.
Auch wenn an der ganzen Schule die Rede vom Iphone ist...Nur weil da so ein Apfel drauf ist, kauft das jeder ? In der Obstabteilung werden ja auch nicht nur Äpfel gekauft.

Mein Vater hat das IPhone. Habe mal das Desire HD daneben gehalten, da habe ich erst gesehen, was die Leute im Netz mit "Das Iphone ist im Gegensatz zum Desire HD klein" meinten.
Im Display sehe ich nun auch nicht viel unterschied. Und was macht man, wenn man mal den Speicher oder den Akku beim Apple Ding wechseln will ? Kenne jemanden mit einem 3 GS, alleine das öffnen vom 3GS kostet 80 € :o ...
Also ich als ein winziger Teil der Jugend, will ein Smartphone zum Surfen und zum SMS schreiben. Ich will immer meine Mails abrufen, das Stimmt. Wenn jemand in Facebook schreibt : Bin gerade einkaufen... Mache ich ein Kommentar darunter : Ich auch... 2 Sekunden später kommt in Whatsapp eine Nachricht von demjenigen : Habe mir gerade gekauft +BILD.
Dann kann ich meine Bilder zurückschicken. Ich kann im Kaufhaus den Barcode Scannen und schauen, ob der Preis dort hoch ist oder nicht.
Ich kann vieles mal schnell googlen. Wenn es da jetzt Staubsauger X und Y gibt, Google ich schnell, welcher besser ist.

Wie hier schon angesprochen, langsam sind wir davon abhängig. Ohne Handy würde noch gehen. Aber wenn ich 0 Internet habe nicht mehr. Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich, man MUSS heute Internet haben. In der Schule wird einem gesagt: Schreibe eine Din A 4 Seite über ... Und verstehe den Inhalt / trage ihn frei vor.
Klar kann man da im Lexikon schauen, aber da steht meistens nicht genug, um eine DIN A 4 Seite zu füllen. Also glaubt mir, für die Schule, zumindest in Hessen, G8 7.Klasse braucht man das Internet.


----------



## d00mfreak (14. Februar 2011)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich gesagt, finde ich sowas überflüssig. Ein Handy sollte telefonieren können und SMS schreiben...mehr nicht.
> Wer mobil im Inet surfen will, der kann sich auch ein kleines Netbook holen mit Surfstick.



Nix für Ungut, aber warum sollte ein Telefon SMS beherrschen, E-Mails aber nicht? Und warum keinen IM? Und warum sollte es beim normalem Telefonieren aufhören, wenn ich auf dem Smartphone VOIP nutzen kann? Weil die alten Methoden so viel günstiger oder so viel weniger störend waren/sind?

Unterwegs surfen? Bezieht man die Dimensionen der Geräte mit ein, ist unterwegs selbst das popeligste Touch Handy einem Netbook überlegen. Und das "Ein Gerät für jede Aufgabe"-Credo überlegt man sich spätestens, sobald man das dritte Ding irgendwo in den Hosentaschen unterbringen muss.

Nachrichten: früher aus Zeitung und TV, dann mit dem Rechner ausm Internet, und nun halt ausm Internet auf das Telefon. M.Mn geht es kaum praktischer. 

Oder wenn wenn man was Interressantes im TV sieht oder irgendwo liest: ich habe früher nie den Rechner nur dafür gestartet, kurz bei Wikipedia mal was genauer nachzulesen. Nun muss ich einfach nur, z.B. weiter auf dem Sofa der Faulheit fröhnend, das Smartphone rausholen.

Zugegeben, den ganzen Social Kram nutze ich bis auf Twitter (nur lesend als Nachrichtenquelle) nicht, und verstehe auch nicht, warum bei manchen (aka den meisten) Facebook im Minutentakt auf das Telefon gesyncht werden muss, aber trotzdem finde ich, dass Smartphones das Beste sind, das die IT-Branche die letzten paar Jahre hervor gebracht hat. N' klein bisschen erinnert mich die momentane Innovationsfreude bei den Smartphone auch an meine Kindheit, nur dass es damals die Rechner waren, welche sich quasi im Monatsrhythmus überboten. Ich erinnere auch mich noch gut daran, als ich die erste 3D-Grafik auf einem Telefon sah, und wie ich weiß nicht wieviel Geld mit WAP auf den Kopf gehauen habe. Nein, für einen Hype halte ich Smartphones nicht, meines Erachtens sind sie schon lange zu einer Entwicklung geworden.


----------



## Clonemaster (14. Februar 2011)

Also ich war bis vor kurzem sehr altmodisch in Sachen handys. Ich wollte nur für den Notfall erreichbar sein, mehr nicht. Es war ein uralten Nokia Prügel ohne farbdisplay und altem Vertrag ohne Grundgebühr. Mit 17 Jahren relativ ungewöhnlich .. aber dann wollt ich auch mal zum ersten mal ein anständigen Handy um mir in der ein oder anderen langweiligen Minute im Alltag die Zeit zu versüßen. 
So wurde es ein HTC Desire HD da großes Display mit günstigem 23 Euro Grundgebühr vertrag. Jetz kann ich auch unterwegs mal auf pcgh schauen und über Seiten wie z.b. Facebook kommunizieren. Brauche keine sms mehr weil alle anderen Kumpels auch ein smartphone haben und ich kann auch so mal im Internet surfen. Auf festnetz und ins gleiche Mobilfunk netz ists kostenlos und auch gedrosselt ist das Internet schnell genug zum surfen.
Klar, unbedingt brauchen tut mans nicht, aber es ist für mich einfach ein gerät um die Arbeitszeit schneller voranzuschreiten lassen


----------



## Xion4 (14. Februar 2011)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Hier wird immer über Smartphones geschrieben, welche man sich kaufen sollte und so.
> Ich habe noch ein Blackberry Storm und es wird mein letztes sein. Nicht weil es mir nicht gefällt, weil mir die Kosten zu hoch sind. 54€ Grundgebühr + 15€ XXL Messaging. Einfach zu viel. Mein nächstes wird entweder ein normaler Tarif für 15-20€ oder sogar Prepaid.
> 
> Ich weis auch garnicht, woher die Euphorie für diese Handys kommt. Mit Telefon hat das nichts mehr zu tun. Frage mich, warum damals keiner das gleiche mit dem Communicator gemacht hat. Den finde ich heute noch geil.
> ...



Tja, deine Kosten liegen dann aber an deinem Anbieter, ich zahl 20€ für 100SMS, 100 Minuten und Internet Flat


----------



## STSLeon (14. Februar 2011)

@TE: Wenn der teure Vertrag hat doch mit einem Smartphone nichts am Hut.

Ich verwende einen HTC Legend für sämtliche Kontaktdaten und Termine, als GPS Gerät beim Laufen im Wald, für Schnappschüsse, als Netzwerkplayer, für Notizen, als Navigationsgerät, zum Nachrichten lesen unterwegs.Facebook und Twitter Accounts habe ich keine auf dem Gerät. 

Kosten: Alle 8 Wochen eine 20€ O2-online Prepaidkarte. Dann wird für 5€ die kleine Flat dazugebucht. Kommuniziert wird über die 300 frei SMS. Wenn das Geld dann alle ist, wird wieder aufgeladen.


----------



## steffen0278 (14. Februar 2011)

Kann natürlich auch an mein Alter liegen oder an meine arbeit. Bin auf dem Bau als gemeiner Angestellter. Und da teile ich Katus´ Meinung natürlich. Handy brauche ich Montags um meiner Freundin zu sagen, das wir angekommen sind (bin auf Montage). Ansonsten Skypen wir abends mit Webcam. Habe Laptop und Stick hier. Donnerstags komme ich nach Hause und das Blackberry wandert in die Schublade bis Montag früh, wenns wieder losgeht. Ich genieße dann lieber die freie Zeit mit meiner Familie. 

Meinen Vertrag habe ich eh schon gekündigt. Ich bin jetzt per Prepaid unterwegs. Datendienste habe ich auch abgeschaltet. 

Mein UMTS Stick ist in meinem Festnetzvertrag mit drin. Das reicht mir.


----------



## Superwip (14. Februar 2011)

Die Möglichkeiten eines Modernen Smartphones sind enorm, teils im auch im Alltag sehr hilfreich und ich kann mir wirklich beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wie man diese Vorteile nicht sehen kann...

Und um das nochmal zu betonen: ein Smartphone bzw. überhaupt ein Handy hat nichts mit dem Verwendeten Mobilfunktarif zu tun

Auch das man für die sinnvolle Nutzung eines Smartphones einen Mobilfunk- Datentarif braucht ist ein Irrglaube, abgesehen davon gibt es auch Prepaid Datentarife

Für ein Smartphone und/oder dessen sinnvolle Nutzung braucht man keinen teuren Tarif

Hier mal einige Anwendungsmöglichkeiten von Smartphones; ich denke, einige davon kann wirklich jeder brauchen.... aber eigentlich sollte sie sowieso jeder kennen

-Telefonieren; okay, das können auch normale Handys
-SMS; okay, das können auch normale Handys
-Chat; hier kommt man mit einem normalen Handy nicht weit während man mit einem Smartphone problemlos mit praktisch allen klassischen PC Instant Messengern kommunizieren kann
-Organizer; auch normale Handys besitzen elementare Organizerfunktionen aber Smartphones sind hier klar überlegen
-E-Mail; auch normale Handys können zum Teil E-Mails verschicken und auch empfangen aber Smartphones haben hier einen wesentlich höheren Funktionsumfang
-Internet; die praktisch vollwertige Internetnutzung ist ein elementarer Vorteil moderner Smartphones und kann sehr hilfreich sein um jederzeit, an jedem Ort (ohne Datentarif spätestens in W-LAN Reichweite) an diverseste Informationen zu kommen, vom Sozialen Netzwerken und Wikipedia bis zum Preisvergleich und Kinoprogrammen 
-E-Books; Prinzipiell kann man zwar auch auf vielen normalen Handys TXT-Dateien speichern und anzeigen aber klassische E-Books funktionieren nicht und Smartphones sind auch alleine durch ihre größeren Displays hier im Vorteil, das Lesen langer Texte auf so kleinen Bildschirmen bleibt aber freilich Geschmackssache; der Speicher moderner Smartphones reicht aber für eine ganze Bibliothek in der Hosentasche...
-Multimediaplayer; das können normale Handys zwar auch, Smartphones können es in der Regel aber besser
-Kamera; das können normale Handys zwar auch, Smartphones können es in der Regel aber besser; allgemein sind Handykammeras bekanntlich nicht ganz das wahre, dafür hat man sie immer dabei
-Radio & TV; Radios haben zwar bei weitem nicht nur Smartphones und TV haben auch nicht alle Smartphones, ist aber beides ein guter Zeitvertreib wenn man nichts anderes hat
-Netzwerkzugriff; Mit modernen Smartphones kann man zum Teil per W-LAN auf lokale Netzwerke, Netzwerkordner und Netzwerkgeräte zugreifen
-Mess, Steuer, Regelungs und Überwachungsaufgaben; Mit Smartphones kann man per Bluetooth, W-LAN oder auch über das Internet Geräte wie etwa einen PC fernsteuern, oder auf Überwachungsinstrumente oder Sensoren zugreifen, auch die internen Sensoren Moderner Smartphones (Gyroskop, Beschleunigungssensor, Elektronischer Kompass/Magnetfeldsensor, GPS, Kamera, Mikrophon) lassen einige interressante Anwendungsmöglichkeiten zu, die teils auch durchaus alltagstauglich sind- ein großes Anwendungsfeld, das aber freilich nur sehr eingeschränkt (mit entsprechenden Apps) DAU tauglich ist
-Spiele; moderne Smartphones sind aktuellen mobilen Konsolen mindestens ebenbürtig und ihre Spiele sind ebenfalls ein guter Zeitvertreib, wenn man nichts anderes dabeihat
-Anwendungen; der wohl größte Vorteil von Smartphones ist, dass ihre Software in aller Regel vollständig und beliebig erweitert werden kann
-Navigation; das können zwar nicht alle Smartphones und auch eine Handvoll nicht-Smartphones aber es ist jedenfalls ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil
Freilich "braucht" man die Navigation nur selten wirklich aber wenn es einmal soweit ist kann das schon sehr hilfreich sein und _praktisch_ ist sie sehr schnell
- Digitaler Notizblock; ein Smartphone eignet sich, jedenfalls besser als ein normales Handy, als digitaler Notizblock; durch den kleinen Bildschirm ist das zwar nicht ganz ideal (ein Tablet oder PC/Notebook ist hier klar im Vorteil) und die Eignug hängt auch stark vom Eingabekonzept ab (Stift Touchscreens und Tastaturen sind hier von Vorteil) aber wenn man intelligent damit umgeht kann das sehr praktisch sein; die Daten lassen sich ja auch bequem via W-LAN oder Bluetooth mit einem Tablet oder Notebook synchronisieren und dort weiterbearbeiten- oder umgekehrt
-Wissenschaftliche Rechenanwendungen und Simulationen; abgesehen vom etwas suboptimalen Eingabekonzept kann ein Smartphone, ein entsprechendes App vorrausgesetzt, hier mindestens so viel wie ein guter programmierbarer Taschenrechner
-PC Ersatz; einige moderne Smartphones können an externe Bildschirme (oder TVs), Tastaturen und Mäuse angebunden werden und wie ein PC bedient werden; Präsentation auf dem Smartphone... wieso nicht? Auch surfen ist so bequem(er) und praktisch ohne Abstriche im Vergleich zu einem echten PC möglich
-Office; alle gängigen Office Dokumente lassen sich auf Smartphones öffnen und meist auch bearbeiten, es gibt sogar Programme zum Betrachten von CAD- Datein
-Mobiler Datenspeicher; das können zwar auch einige normale Handys, aber auch die Nutzbarkeit als simpler Mobiler Datenspeicher darf nicht vergessen werden; mit insgesamt teils 64GB oder sogar mehr sind sie eine alternative zu USB Sticks und externen Festplatten, ist kein Kabel zur Hand kann man die Daten auch via Bluetooth oder W-LAN übertragen, etwa auf ein Notebook oder ein anderes Handy
-Modem; prinzipiell kann das zwar fast jedes Handy, moderne Smartphones eignen sich aber durch ihre Unterstützung der schnellsten Mobilfunkstandards besonders gut für die Verwendung als mobiles Modem; ist kein Kabel zur Hand kann man sie zu diesem Zweck auch per Bluetooth oder W-LAN an den Laptop anbinden, einige Handys können sogar als mobiler W-LAN Hotspot genutzt werden; wozu ein Datenstick?
-und noch einiges mehr (teils Modellspezifische Funktionen)


----------



## exa (14. Februar 2011)

joa, also bei mir ist es so, dass ich eigentlich kein Telefon mit tollen Funktionen brauche, bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt...

ich brauche ein Internetdevice mit Telefonfunktion für die Hosentasche. Das Problem ist das die Verträge immer noch aufs Telefonieren konzentriert sind, wenn man was fürs internet will (was ordentliches! nix mit drosseln nach 200 MB...) kommen se immer gleich mit den surfstick verträgen, bei denen messaging untersagzt ist und telefonieren schon gar nicht geht

ich will endlich die 5GB Flat mit Telefon für 20 Tacken!!!


----------



## Happy Chicken (14. Februar 2011)

exa schrieb:


> ich will endlich die 5GB Flat mit Telefon für 20 Tacken!!!



Unterschreib ich sofort


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (14. Februar 2011)

Happy Chicken schrieb:


> Unterschreib ich sofort



Ihr seit's mir a poar Schlingel.  Mir reicht 1GB und ich dachte mein Reallife-Freundeskreis wäre groß. Smartphone an und ich kann immer irgendwo welche Leute treffen - für mich sind Smartphones einfach ein wahrer Segen! Smartphones sind die sozialste Schnittstelle zwischen Reallife und virtueller Welt. Für einen Hype sind die Teile außerdem schon viel zu lange erfolgreich!


----------



## relgeitz (14. Februar 2011)

naja 54+15 EUR sind schon recht heftig. Man muss auch dazu sagen, dass die Tarife in Deutschland nicht so besonders günstig sind, im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern. z.B. hier in Österreich kostet der Smartphone Tarif des Primiumanbieters (Telekom, teuerster wenn man so will...) ca. 30 EUR. Das sind dann 1000 min in alle Netze, unlim. ins eigene Netz, 1gig Daten, 1000 SMS, free Mobilbox. Ich bin bei der Konkurrenz, zahle 12 EUR für 1000 SMS, 1000 min in alle Netze, unlim. zum eignen Netz, und gratis dazu noch 1gig Daten. 

ich hatte ca. 1 Jahr lang normales Cell Phone und nen iPod Touch. Es hat mich angefixed... wobei ich in der Branche arbeite, also war es nicht sonderlich schwer hehe. Seit nem halben Jahr ca. hab ich Palm Pre (WebOS). Ich nutze eigentlich alles, Facebook, Twitter, Xing, Mail, Kalender, Notizen, Spiele, Telefonieren, Kontakte, Locations suchen, GPS, Navigieren, Apps. 

Der Vorteil für mich besteht darin, dass ich alles in einem Gerät habe. ich brauch kein Navi, auf der Geschäftsreise kein Notebook aufbauen, keinen Gameboy, keinen Kalender, nur das Handy. Außerdem brauche ich nicht meinen Taschenkalender mit Outlook syncn, geht alles automatisch. Gleiches gilt für Mails etc.


----------



## KaitoKid (15. Februar 2011)

Ich will mir ein paar Apps runterladen, und dann unterwegs Musik machen, Musik hören und halt telefonieren...
Spiele auf so 'nem Teil find ich nicht gut, also läuft es wohl auf eine Kombination von Optimus 2X und Sony NGP/Nintendo 3DS hinaus


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Februar 2011)

Also ich kann den Hype vollkommen verstehen, ich wüsste nicht mehr wie ich ohne mein 3gs überleben sollte^^
wird schon grausam genug wenn ich es jetzt demnächst zu reperatur schicken muss(Lautsprecher Boxen kaputt).

Ich finde ein smartphone überaus praktisch (Internet, PCGH App, Team Viewer, Jailbreak Apps) und noch ein Haufen Sachen mehr, die das leben täglich versüßen.

Einzigst bei Apple eingeschränkter Marken Politik würde ich ein anderes smartphone empfehlen, vorrausgesetzt man will nicht jailbreaken.

Sonst empfehle ich das 3gs, was mittlerweile auch nemma so teuer is.


----------



## steffen0278 (15. Februar 2011)

Mein Vertrag ist ja auch schon 2 Jahre alt. Hab Allnetflat (ohne Minutenbegrenzung), I-Net Flat (ohne drosselung), 3000 SMS und 1500 MMS frei, alle IM´s frei. Aber wie gesagt, als ich noch viel telefoniert habe, waren das etwa 1h im Monat, 50 SMS und 1 MMS. I-Net hatte ich nur am Anfang mal ausprobiert. Am meisten habe ich die IM´s (Yahoo, ICQ) genutzt. Leider hatte ich kein kostenlosen Skype Client für Blackberry gefunden.
Somit ist der Vertrag und das Blackberry für mich völlig unintressant. Ich arbeite 12h am Tag. So lange ist das Handy aus. Und an ist es nur, weil ich nen Wecken brauche. Kein Witz.


----------



## F3IIX (15. Februar 2011)

Also ich möchte mein Smartphone auch nicht mehr abgeben. Ist imho einfach total praktisch und ersetzt diverse Geräte komplett oder zumindest teilweise. Navi, Kamera, Computer, MP3-Player hat man ja alles mehr oder weniger gut in einem Gerät dabei. Daneben dann noch Unmengen an anderen sinnvollen (und sinnlosen) Sachen, die man damit machen kann.
Und ein Smartphone muss nicht zwangsläufig teuer bzw mit teurem Vertrag sein. Ein Handy nur zum Telefonieren/SMS schreiben, ein Navi, Kamera und Netbook sind sicherlich auch nicht billiger und wer will das alles schon immer tragen?


----------



## Superwip (15. Februar 2011)

> Mein Vertrag ist ja auch schon 2 Jahre alt. Hab Allnetflat (ohne Minutenbegrenzung), I-Net Flat (ohne drosselung), 3000 SMS und 1500 MMS frei, alle IM´s frei. Aber wie gesagt, als ich noch viel telefoniert habe, waren das etwa 1h im Monat, 50 SMS und 1 MMS. I-Net hatte ich nur am Anfang mal ausprobiert. Am meisten habe ich die IM´s (Yahoo, ICQ) genutzt. Leider hatte ich kein kostenlosen Skype Client für Blackberry gefunden.
> Somit ist der Vertrag und das Blackberry für mich völlig unintressant. Ich arbeite 12h am Tag. So lange ist das Handy aus. Und an ist es nur, weil ich nen Wecken brauche. Kein Witz.


Dann hast du ganz klar den falschen Tarif aber das hat, wie schon oft gesagt, doch nichts damit zu tun, dass du ein Smartphone hast...

Auch das du nicht viel telefonierst/ SMS schreibst spricht nicht gegen ein Smartphone, denn das sind ja garnicht die Stärken eines Smartphones... vor ein paar Jahren waren sogar Geräte, sogenannte PDAs, die im Prinzip Smartphones ohne Telefonfunktion waren, sehr beliebt... heute baut man einfach überall ein Mobilfunkmodul und damit eine Telefonfunktion ein, da, moderner Technologie sei Dank Mobilfunkmodule nurnoch vernachlässigbar wenig kosten und auch nur sehr wenig Platz wegnehmen

Wenn du aufgrund deines Tagesablaufs im Alltag entweder sowieso grundsätzlich kein Handy verwenden kannst (in der Arbeit) oder gleich einen PC zur Verfügung hast (in der Freizeit) brauchst du wohl tatsächlich nicht unbedingt ein Smartphone (und schon gar keinen teuren Mobilfunkvertrag) aber damit gehörst du zu einer kleinen Minderheit...

Was Skype auf dem Blackberry betrifft hast du dir wohl genau das falsche Smartphone ausgesucht... hast du dir schon IM+ angeschaut?


----------

